# Pretty quick 2 man limit



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

windy last night so tried a new very very protected spot with my brother and they were there. Stuck our 30 in maybe 2 hours.


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

That is badass. I have never gotten a limit that fast ever.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you're gonna have to buy a new freezer fer all them flatties you been sticking!!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

These were some pretty good fish on average. Biggest one is 22.5" but hard to tell bc the ones around him aren't much smaller.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess, those look like the might have been laying in a little mud.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang! Looking at that cooler of fish my first thought was crab stuffed flounder. Bet you both smiling and thinking along the same thing.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Kinda mixed mud and sand but all of it with a 2 inch silt layer on top. Made em pretty dern hard to find or at least tell which side was which. Led us to have to center punch a bunch of em rather than the usual gill plate shot


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Nice mess, those look like the might have been laying in a little mud.




Funny thing flounder9, my flounder box is like a mud color, and when I gig my fish on oysters and put them in the box they go from the oyster color to the color of my fish box , sometimes they come out mulch-colored it's very strange hehe.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where is *very very* protected spot???


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Where is *very very* protected spot???


A place where no wind can affect it......if I said any more it wouldn't be very very protected any more


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jvalhenson said:


> A place where no wind can affect it......if I said any more it wouldn't be very very protected any more


Lot of places like that in Miss. LOL


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice two man limit. I'd like to see your freezer.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great haul!


----------

